# Alimentación por phantom power



## Andrek430 (Sep 26, 2009)

hola, es la primera vez que hago una pregunta pero es que casi siempre encuentro todo en este foro. Gracias por la información que me puedan dar

Voy a hacer un dispositivo que funciona con pila de 9v pero quiero que me funcione con phantom power. No quiero hacer la fuente de phamton, ya la tengo, lo que quiero es que me funcione con los dos sistemas: pila ó phamton. Como sería el adaptador para eso???

Nota: No me sirve hacer una fuente DC para reemplazar la pila, necesito que me funciones con la alimentación fantasma por ejemplo de una consola de audio.


----------



## Andrek430 (Oct 18, 2009)

Como nadie me respondió yo lo contesto. 
Según lo que estuve buscando se puede colocar un diodo zener que limite el voltaje para que el circuito solo tome lo que necesite.


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 20, 2009)

Lo felicito porque usted mismo encontro la respuesta a su duda, pero que tal si subes el esquema del circuito o la direccion web, para información de aquellas personas que tengan esa misma duda.


----------



## fer_jazz (Oct 21, 2009)

Bueno antes que nada ¿Para que vas a necesitar los 9 volts? ¿Cuanta corriente necesita? Recuerda que es importante el el phantom te entrege la suficiente corriente para hacer funcionar lo que vas a alimentar con 9v.
No se cuanta corriente entregue la phantom pero no debe de ser mucha.


----------



## Andrek430 (Oct 22, 2009)

hola gracias por responder
esa es una pregunta interesante, necesito que alimente una caja directa activa


----------



## fer_jazz (Oct 24, 2009)

Pues verifica cual es el consumo de corriente en la caja directa para ver si lo puedes alimentar, en caso de que se pueda solo necesitas hacer el regulador con el zener o comprar un lm7809.


----------



## eljuano (Dic 20, 2010)

hola a todos, estoy por comprarme un microfono de condensador, pero resulta q*UE* mi consola no tiene phantom power, asi q*UE* para no gastar en comprar una, he decidido contruir una yo mismo, sabiendo q*UE* no son muy complicadas.

ya he construida una en el laboratorio de audio, pero era de 24 v, ahora quiero hacer una de 48

asi q*UE* me gustaria saber si los valores de resistencias y condensadores son correctos, les adjunto el circuito q*UE* pienso utilizar:

http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/otros/previo/thump_5679452phantom.jpg

http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-phantom-5679452.html

por si no se ve bien: son 4 pilas de 12v cada una, las resistencias de 6k8 y los condensadores de 22uF.

Diganme q*UE* les parece, gracias

Juan


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2010)

Las resistencias dependen de la impedancia de carga que soporta el micrófono y de su consumo.

Sin mayores datos no se puede dar una respuesta exacta. Sin cálculos, estimo que 6,8K debería funcionar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 20, 2010)

Acá tenés un esquema con algunas protecciones (proyecto 96 - ESP):


----------



## eljuano (Dic 20, 2010)

Fogonazo, el microfono q*UE* pienzo utilizar en un behringer c-1, estuve leyendo su manual y dice q*UE* la impedancia de carga debe ser >1 kΩ, por lo tanto, esas resitencia funcionarian bien no??
te dejo el manual del mic por las dudas:

http://www.behringer.com/EN/downloads/pdf/C-1_P0226_M_ES.pdf


ezavalla, quizas utilice el condensador de 10uF, pero cual es el objetivo de las resitencias de 10??, los diodos los voy a omitir.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2010)

eljuano dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo, el microfono q*UE* pienzo utilizar en un behringer c-1, estuve leyendo su manual y dice q*UE* la impedancia de carga debe ser >1 kΩ, por lo tanto, esas resitencia funcionarian bien no??.....


Si admite impedancias* > 1 KΩ* no problem.
Si suponemos que las resistencias están en paralelo y este paralelo a su vez en paralelo con el micrófono, este "Vería" una resistencia de carga de *3400 Ω >> 1KΩ*, en realidad algo menos (Pero no mucho menos)



> ezavalla, quizas utilice el condensador de 10uF, pero cual es el objetivo de las resitencias de 10??, los diodos los voy a omitir.


El condensador de 10µF te dará un corte en baja frecuencia algo superior a que si pusieras 22µF, nada muy notable y dependerá de que pre-amplificador emplees.
Los diodos yo los pondría, son para evitar la posibilidad de que se destruya el pre-amplificador debido a alguna descarga eléctrica, sobre todo al conectar y desconectar los cables.


----------



## eljuano (Dic 20, 2010)

Fogonazo, siempre hablando sobre en condensador q*UE* se encuentra entre los 48v y gnd no?? 






nombrado como c9 en ese esquema


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2010)

eljuano dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo, siempre hablando sobre en condensador q se encuentra entre los 48v y gnd no?? .....
> nombrado como c9 en ese esquema


Nop, ese condensador es un filtro para la continua de alimentación del micrófono, el valor es casi irrelevante (Siempre que sea superior a algunos µF)

Los que mencioné son los que están en serie con la señal (C7 y C8), el valor de estos afecta la respuesta a frecuencia del conjunto, pero repito, *NO* solo depende del valor de los condensadores, sino también de la impedancia del amplificador que viene luego.


----------



## eljuano (Dic 20, 2010)

cuan impresindible en el C9??


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2010)

eljuano dijo:
			
		

> cuan impresindible en el C9??



 No es imprescindible.
Pero si te estas armando un previo para un micrófono con entrada balanceada y alimentación Phantom ¿ Por que NO hacerlo lo mejor posible ?


----------



## miguelband (Feb 28, 2011)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro. me gustaria usar este circuito para alimentar 2 microfonos JTS CX 516, la ficha tecnica dice "rated impedance 200ohm" estaria bien? segun lo dicho en este post. y otra pregunta. puedo alimentar con este mismo circuito los 2 microfonos? si no, q cambios deberia hacer?
gracias
miguel


----------



## Selkir (Mar 6, 2011)

miguelband dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro. me gustaria usar este circuito para alimentar 2 microfonos JTS CX 516, la ficha tecnica dice "rated impedance 200ohm" estaria bien? segun lo dicho en este post. y otra pregunta. puedo alimentar con este mismo circuito los 2 microfonos? si no, q cambios deberia hacer?
> gracias
> miguel



Con el circuito propuesto por Fogonazo solo puedes conectar un solo micrófono de condensador. Para conectar dos tendrás que hacer dos circuitos, pero los puedes alimentar con una sola fuente phantom. Aquí te dejo un ejemplo de fuente phantom: http://sound.whsites.net/project96.htm

La salida de 48V de la fuente iría conectada a la línea de 48V de cada una de las entradas de cada micrófono.


----------



## miguelband (Mar 6, 2011)

genial selkir! me voy a poner con esto y despues les cuento como me fue.
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2011)

Selkir dijo:
			
		

> Con el circuito propuesto por Fogonazo solo puedes conectar un solo micrófono de condensador. .....


¿ Y cual es el circuito que propuse ? 



			
				miguelband dijo:
			
		

> genial selkir! me voy a poner con esto y despues les cuento como me fue.
> gracias



*"Ojo al piojo"* una cosa es la fuente que genera los 48Vcc para alimentar al/los micrófonos y otra como se conecta al micrófono.
El esquema que publicó EZ, es la conexión del micrófono con la fuente, y no la fuente en si, si miran en el esquema de EZ, la tensión de +48Vcc proviene de algo externo al esquema que sería la fuente de Selkir.

Cada micrófono debe poseer su propia conexión independiente e igual a la publicada, en caso contrario *NO* funciona.


----------



## Selkir (Mar 6, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Y cual es el circuito que propuse ?



Perdón, se me fue la cabeza, es el que propuso Ezavalla


----------



## Nicobc393 (Abr 6, 2012)

Hola gente! este tema lleva varios meses que no se ha tocado, yo necesito un phantom +48V que alimente 2 micrófonos Condensados

En este foro encontre por ahi este diagrama   http://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc433/NicolasBacaCoria/phantom_pow_sch_112.gif

y tengo un par de dudas con respecto al diagrama, de que voltaje y que tipo de fuente se conecta al rectificador, y que a que contactos de la ficha canon corresponden los Hot1, GND2 y Cold3 de las entradas y salidas, ya que quien posteo este circuito dijo que no correspondían con los números de los conectores del canon.

Mi ultima duda es si es necesario que la salida de este circuito phantom se conecte a un preamplificador de mic

Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## Dano (Abr 6, 2012)

Nicobc393 dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente! este tema lleva varios meses que no se ha tocado, yo necesito un phantom +48V que alimente 2 micrófonos Condensados
> 
> En este foro encontre por ahi este diagrama   http://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc433/NicolasBacaCoria/phantom_pow_sch_112.gif
> 
> ...



1 GND
2 Hot
3 Cold

Si es necesario agregarle un pre, eso es solo la parte de "inyección" de DC en la linea de audio.


----------



## Nicobc393 (Abr 6, 2012)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> 1 GND
> 2 Hot
> 3 Cold
> 
> Si es necesario agregarle un pre, eso es solo la parte de "inyección" de DC en la linea de audio.



Gracias!! Logre salvar mis dudas viendo el circuito y consultando con mi viejo desde msn. La fuente necesaria es de 24 +24V. Lo que no me queda claro es la R13 que dice 200R, se referira a esta resistencia?
http://uk.farnell.com/rhopoint/8g16d-200r/resistor-0-33w-0-1-200r/dp/9622063

Estos días me voy a poner a hacerla y tratare de subirla para ponerla en los proyectos con pre incluido


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 19, 2012)

Nicobc393 dijo:
			
		

> ...Lo que no me queda claro es la R13 que dice 200R, se referira a esta resistencia?
> http://uk.farnell.com/rhopoint/8g16d-200r/resistor-0-33w-0-1-200r/dp/9622063...



Normalmente en este tipo de circuito, se utiliza si o si resistencias de ±1% de tolerancia, ya que una variación puede perjudicar* al/los circuito/s, en tu caso, al ser la fuente, tiene que estar lo mas estable posible, por eso las resistencias de ±1%.

Saludos


* Perjudicar = No necesariamente puede quemar o destruir los circuitos, quizás pueda "meter" ruido al audio...


----------



## tacul (Jun 27, 2014)

Buenos días, tengo una fuente con las siguientes especificaciones
Entrada: CA100-240v-50/60hs 1.2A
Salida: CC48v 1A 48W

Y un micrófoono Behringer C3:
Rated impendance 350
Supply viltage +48v
Supply current 7.0 mA

Antes de hacer mi pregunta quiero aclarar que sé muy poco de electrónica. Estuve googleando bastante sobre esto y creo estar encaminado pero me parece bastante arriesgado mandarme a construirlo solo dado que tengo miedo de romper el mic. o la placa de audio.

Estuve googleando bastante y encontré estos dos circuitos:











Con respecto a esto y a mi investigación, entiendo que con dos resistencias de 6.81k y mi fuente puedo alimentar el micrófono ya que el amperaje no me lo va a quemar porque el micrófono toma sólo lo que necesita.

Si todo esto es cierto (y espero que me corrijan), aún me quedan 3 inquietudes:
1: mi placa de sonido tiene entrada mono con dos conectores sin tener un tercero para la tierra del mic. Debería dejar ese cable suelto conectado solo al trafo?
2: al meterle 48v a mi placa de sonido no corre ningún riesgo? los componentes que aparecen en el 2do circuito son para protegerla?
3: que papel juega la impedancia en todo esto?

Desde ya les agradezco muchísimo sus respuestas, sepan entender que si bien hay otros posts donde se explica esto, algunos son muy técnicos y tengo miedo de estar obviando algo y terminar con un micrófono quemado!

Gracias, slds!


----------



## Fabio Neto (Jun 20, 2017)

El circuito es un preamplificador de micrófono con phanton power. Mi duda es el phanton power no funciona con 48v? Este preamplificador funciona con el phanton power conectado en la línea de los 15v?

IC1 = 5534

Gracias


----------



## malesi (Jun 20, 2017)

Fabio Neto dijo:
			
		

> El circuito es un preamplificador de micrófono con phanton power. Mi duda es el phanton power no funciona con 48v? Este preamplificador funciona con el phanton power conectado en la línea de los 15v?
> 
> IC1 = 5534
> 
> Gracias



Para leer  http://www.equaphon-university.net/phantom-power/


----------



## Vitruvio (Sep 11, 2017)

Sin el proyecto completo es difícil saber a que apunta este circuito... Utiliza una alimentación simétrica del lado del OUT, pero no sería apto para alimentarse con Phantom que no es simétrico... Tiene además entrada desbalanceada, pero desde una conexión XLR.
¿Un poco más de info?

Si la pregunta es como funciona la alimentación fantasma, es sencillo. Los 48V van en modo común por los terminales 2 y 3 del XLR respecto a masa. La señal de audio no se ve afectada porque va en modo diferencial entre los terminales 2 y 3.

Saludos


----------

